Ask HN: Favourite Niche Subreddits? - igammarays
======
arvinaminpour
I have a personal theory that Reddit is a great source of startup ideas. There
are many communities that have special behaviours that can be a source of
inspiration for such ideas. A good example is /r/borrow where you can take a
loan from another person in the community. But targeting niche subreddits is a
very good strategy :)

------
aerostable_slug
/r/AskHistorians is an amazing resource.

SMEs engaged in oft-vigorous debate, accompanied by authoritarian moderation
(to include sourcing requirements) generates some truly excellent content.

